# Spice on Day 145. She kidded!!!!!(Not making enough milk?)



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Here is my fat baby. She sits in my lap and cuddles with me. We just have a great relationship so I don't really care what her udder looks like as long as she has an easy delivery. And she wont stop licking everything in sight!!! She's been crazy about licking everything since about two months along in her pregnancy. Crazy girl.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Spice on Day 118*

Go Spice! We need a GIRL! :girl: I really hope she kids easily. :wink: I'm so excited to see what she gives you! :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Spice on Day 118*

she is fater then Angie -- must be in the water up there


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Spice on Day 118*

she is big for 118 days......... :shocked: :greengrin:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Spice on Day 118*

Nice belly!!! She's a cutie!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Spice on Day 141*

Wow, where did the time go?!?

Spice is on 141 already!!

Here is my baby the other day. Please pray for an easy delivery. She's special to me and I just want her to be ok.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Spice on Day 141*

ray: she has an easy delivery and lots of :girl: 's! She's very pretty, do you think twins or trips?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Spice on Day 141*

Twins would be nice. :thumb: But I honestly have no clue how many are in there. :scratch:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Spice on Day 141*

she is so pretty...  ..I pray..... that she has a easy and healthy delivery..... ray:

I hope she has twins ~! :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Spice on Day 144. Ligs going and udder filling!!*

Here is her udder last night:









And today:










Ligs not gone, but a LOT softer and lower:









Why are you looking at my butt? I have a face!









Above shot:









Side shot:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Spice on Day 144. Ligs going and udder filling!!*

Wow that came up quick didnt it?

I bet she could be carrying triplets in there- or at least good size twins!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Spice on Day 144. Ligs going and udder filling!!*

Too quick!!! I'm already pulling my hair out over here. This is the one doe I'm really going crazy over. I really want this to be an easy kidding. :GAAH: :hair:

One worried mommy here.....

And looking at her udder so far it looks like it's going to be like her mothers. :sigh: But oh well. I need to have one pet goat to keep this fun.


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Spice on Day 144. Ligs going and udder filling!!*

I'm thinking triplets! :girl: :girl: :boy: She is pretty!  Hoping for an easy delivery.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Spice on Day 144. Ligs going and udder filling!!*

dont be so down and out about teh udder - it will be better then her moms is my guess

I think twins


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Spice on Day 144. Ligs going and udder filling!!*

OH wow! It is getting close! I will pray for an easy delivery of healthy babies!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Spice on Day 144. Ligs Gone!!!!!*

When I checked her at 7pm I couldn't really find her ligs and now, a little after 8pm, they are gone!!!

I'm in for a very L O N G night.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Spice on Day 144. Ligs Gone!!!!!*

:hug: It is going to be soon......... :wink:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Spice on Day 144. Ligs Gone!!!!!*

let us know how she does!!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Spice on Day 144. Ligs Gone!!!!!*

Good luck- Im sure she will do just fine.


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Spice on Day 144. Ligs Gone!!!!!*

Good Luck...Let us know all about it!!!

Jennah


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Spice on Day 144. Ligs Gone!!!!!*

How is she doing? Any :girl: :girl: yet?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Spice on Day 144. Ligs Gone!!!!!*

Any Spice babies yet? (lol)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Spice on Day 144. Ligs Gone!!!!!*

Anything yet?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Spice on Day 144. Ligs Gone!!!!!*

OK, I think you are holding out on us. We what to see those babies already. :leap:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Spice on Day 144. Ligs Gone!!!!!*

Okay either she is holding those things in for dear life- or your too busy playing with kids to update us :angry:

Hope everythings okay! :thumbup:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Spice on Day 144. Ligs Gone!!!!!*

Sorry guys, I was busy at the barn and Stacey isn't home so she couldn't update you. Spice kidded around 9am and guess what she had.........

A SINGLE BUCK! :shocked: :boy: :help:

I was up most of the night with her and she wouldn't shut her mouth the WHOLE night. She just kept yelling and yelling. The boy is big and gave his mom a bit of trouble. She got the front legs and nose out fine, and then things stopped progressing. So I had to grab the kids legs with one hand and use the other to brace against her so I could pull. Then he finally came out. Poor Spice is a bit sore back there and he definitely tore her good, but she doesn't care because she is so thrilled with her kid. She's an awesome mom although she wasn't too sure about him sucking on her teats. She didn't like it at first and now she stands there and holds her leg up for him the whole time he is nursing. lol

Oh yes, and he is a buckskin. 

Pictures soon.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Spice on Day 145. She kidded!!!!!*

Poor Spice, he sounds like a pretty boy though! I can't wait to see him!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Spice on Day 145. She kidded!!!!!*

CONGRATULATIONS!!! I know you were hoping for a girl, but at least mom and baby are healthy! Can't wait to see him.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Spice on Day 145. She kidded!!!!!*

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Spice on Day 145. She kidded!!!!!*

I don't have a baby so I'm going to lick the wall:









Ooo A baby to lick:

















Sleeping with baby:









Being born is hard work:









I need to hold my leg up right?









Well maybe I don't:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Spice on Day 145. She kidded!!!!!*



> I need to hold my leg up right?


 Awwww.....what a good momma ...isn't she a sweety..... 

congrats .........he is very handsome ......  :leap: :leap:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Spice on Day 145. She kidded!!!!!*

He's BIG! But oh so adorable! Looks like Spice is doing quite well as a momma. :wink: You can send him my way any time you want. :ROFL:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Spice on Day 145. She kidded!!!!!*

that picture of her holding her head over the boy just as I pictured it when you described it on the phone - how sweet


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Spice on Day 145. She kidded!!!!!*

I love how she is holding her leg up for the baby to nurse... what a good momma!
He is a doll CONGRATS!! :stars:

Jennah


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Spice on Day 145. She kidded!!!!!*

Those pictures are adorable!!!  He is adorable!! I really like buckskins!! :greengrin: Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Spice on Day 145. She kidded!!!!!*

Congratulations. Glad everything went well. good thing you were there for her.

you know i have a few FF that hold up their legs at first also. It is so sweet. Then they realize they do not have to so they are like NOPE I will not do it again and walk away. :shrug:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Spice on Day 145. She kidded!!!!!*

:stars: Pretty, BIG boy! Congrats!

I love the pic of her holding that leg up - it is too funny when they do it, but I never have caught it on camera! hehe


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Spice on Day 145. She kidded!!!!!*

I got some video's too. I thought I got a video of the whole birth but it turns out my camera wasn't recording!!!! :angry:






And another one of her falling asleep over her kid when it loads....


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Spice on Day 145. She kidded!!!!!*

WOW :shocked: He is HUGE!!! Congrats, he is a cute man!!! Stacey sent me a text to let me know that she had the buckling but I didn't want to post without you knowing - so I had to keep my fingers quite this whole time - do you know how hard that is - :ROFL:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Spice on Day 145. She kidded!!!!!*

Yeah, he's a big boy and he's got meat on his bones. So much more substance to him than Seven's kids.

Sorry Allison, I posted as soon as a could. lol :ROFL:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Spice on Day 145. She kidded!!!!!*

both video links are of her licking the wall.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Spice on Day 145. She kidded!!!!!*

:ROFL: :ROFL:

That just shows how little sleep i've had. :ZZZ: :help:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Spice on Day 145. She kidded!!!!!*

That kid is HUGE!!!!!!!!! :drool:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Spice on Day 145. She kidded!!!!!*

Congrats!
LOL, seriously what's up with the buckskins and huge kids??? LOL


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Spice on Day 145. She kidded!!!!!*

He is a big boy!
Congrats! :birthday:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Spice on Day 145. She kidded!!!!!*

Arg, Spice still loves her kid and all, but she dosen't seem to be making enough milk for him!!! :GAAH: :hair:

She's cae Negative. So that's not the issue. I've given her some tums and nutridrench.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Spice on Day 145. She kidded!!!!!*

Oh jeez- well good thing she only had one then!

Wonder whats up- maybe once the milk really comes in she will have more? :shrug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Kids belly felt empty tonight so I offered him a bottle again and he took a TON of milk.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Ashley, I worried like you are when Angel kidded, her udder was not big by any means and she had twins to feed....I worried that they weren't getting enough so I gave bottles a few ounces at a time and just to supplement them....her milk did come in after a few days and well...her boys now 8 weeks thrived. Supplement him, but don't fill him up, he needs to nurse often to get her to make more...he won't starve, I promise :hug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

She still isn't making enough milk! When her kid was first born he was bigger than Seven's and weighed more than Seven's. Now he weighs less than Seven's kids. 

I felt his belly last night after her was trying forever to get milk from Spice and it was empty. So I offered him a bottle and he drank a bunch. 

Any ideas on how to get her production up?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You are likely giving her all she would need at this point with her grain and hay. Since he's losing weight I think you're going to have a bottle baby. I know he's young but maybe try separating at night and milk her in the morning.....just to see what she has actually produced in that amount of time.


----------

